# With MTCR done, India to test extended range Brahmos next month



## MST

BANGALORE: India is planning to test a new version of the Brahmos cruise missile on March 10, with New Delhi's entry into the Missile Technology Control Regime (MTCR) removing previous barriers that capped the range of the joint project with Russia. DRDO Chief S Christopher said that an extended range version of the missile will be tested shortly, *aiming to reach 450 km,* a shade above its current MTCR capped range of 300 km. 

As first reported by ET on October 19 2016, India and Russia agreed to extend the range of the jointly developed missile, giving it the ability to strike anywhere within Pakistan. Confirming the development, Christopher said that initially, the range increase to 450 km would be tested and plans are also afoot to develop a new version of the Brahmos that could achieve a range of 850 km. 

The new variant could be ready within three years with the two sides working jointly on the project. "The range of 450 km was possible even earlier but we were under MTCR restrictions. *We are also working on a Brahmos version 2 that can go to 800-850 km. *These are the two initial benefits of the MTCR," Christopher said. 

The DRDO Chief also said that work has started on a new version of the Akash anti air missile and talks are on for a possible export order from Vietnam. The top scientist also identified the Brahmos and Helina anti tank guided missile as probables for export talks. 


Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gregor Clegane

Very good news.


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

A BrahMos extended range supersonic cruise missile will be tested on March 10 by the Defense Research and Development Organization (DRDO), an improvement that will increase the missile's range by over 60 percent.

BrahMos extended range is designed to carry its 200 kg semi-armor piercing, high explosive warhead out to 450 km, which will be two-thirds farther than the current range of 290 km, said DRDO Chief Dr. S Christopher. More important, this BrahMos version will still retain the accuracy of the original version, which can deliver its warhead to about one meter of its target.

One of the biggest drawbacks to BrahMos -- the world's fastest cruise missile -- is its paltry range of just 290 km. That drawback was imposed because Russia, the co-builder of the missile, was a member of the Missile Technology Control Regime (MTCR) at the time BrahMos was being developed in the 1990s and India wasn't.

The MTCR, which now consists of 35 nations, forbids its members from selling, jointly producing or exporting missiles with a range in excess of 300 km. India became the newest member of the MTCR club on June 28, 2016, which means it can now develop but not export missiles with a range exceeding 300 km.

BrahMos is being produced by BrahMos Aerospace, a joint venture between India's Defense Research and Development Organization (DRDO) and Russia's Federal State Unitary Enterprise NPOM.

The decision to extend the range of BrahMos was announced by Russian president Vladimir Putin during the recent 17th annual India-Russia bilateral summit in Goa last Oct. 15.

"We have also agreed to improve the BrahMos missile, which will be land, air and sea launched. We will also work to increase its range," said Putin.

India and Russia later agreed to work together to more than double the range of BrahMos to over 600 kilometers, an upgrade that will bring all of Pakistan within range of the missile's high explosive or nuclear warheads.

The far longer range will also enable this as yet unnamed model to attack more People's Liberation Army bases in the interior of Tibet that threaten the Line of Actual Control, especially those bases aimed at the imperiled Indian state of Arunachal Pradesh China claims is part of Tibet.


http://www.defencenews.in/article/N...issile-will-Reach-Deep-Inside-Pakistan-250575

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## #hydra#

Why we are not incorporating this tech in to nirbhay?


----------



## Callsign Chaos

450 km test on March 10
600 km test in June-July


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831749498917511170

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The_Sidewinder

#hydra# said:


> Why we are not incorporating this tech in to nirbhay?


That will make Nirbhay a joint venture

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ryuzaki

#hydra# said:


> Why we are not incorporating this tech in to nirbhay?


Tech is with russia,Brahmos was limited to 300 km only by software,with some hardware changes it can reach 600 km

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## #hydra#

The_Sidewinder said:


> That will make Nirbhay a joint venture


No matter it's joint venture,stealer,or indigenous,at the end of the day it needs to do havocs on enemy at a fraction of cost. And our immediate threat posses such capabilities since ages.


----------



## SOHEIL

I think brahmos & yakhont basically designed for anti ship missions not for land attack !

Long range is a key capability for land attack cruise missiles ...


----------



## egodoc222

SOHEIL said:


> I think brahmos & yakhont basically designed for anti ship missions not for land attack !
> 
> Long range is a key capability for land attack cruise missiles ...


But advanced versions of land attack brahmos has already being inducted!!
600 kms range is long enough for Pakistan!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

SOHEIL said:


> I think brahmos & yakhont basically designed for anti ship missions not for land attack !
> 
> Long range is a key capability for land attack cruise missiles ...



India do not need Ballistic missiles to target Pakistan, this missile with some glide and air launched capability is enough for Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

Srinivas said:


> India do not need Ballistic missiles to target Pakistan, this missile with some glide and air launched capability is enough for Pakistan.


Well we are afraid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neem456

Dont need it deep, even if it reaches CPEC, its enough.
For deep strikes there are other options.


----------



## Kompromat

Still a 100km less than Babur.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

SOHEIL said:


> I think brahmos & yakhont basically designed for anti ship missions not for land attack !
> 
> Long range is a key capability for land attack cruise missiles ...





> The BrahMos Block III is an advanced ground-launched, land attack, supersonic cruise missile fitted with *a new guidance system and intended to destroy fortified/hardened targets and bunkers with high precision*. The new missile also features deep penetration capability. The BrahMos Block III was first test fired from a mobile launcher by the Indian Army on November 18, 2013.





> The land attack version of BrahMos has been operationalised in the Indian Army since 2007.
> 
> The fire-and-forget BrahMos has the capability to take on surface-based targets by flying a combined hi-lo trajectory, thus evading enemy air defence systems.
> 
> The inclusion of this powerful weapon system in the Indian Army has given it a distinct operational advantage to knock down any enemy target even in the most difficult and hidden terrains.


----------



## Brickwall

Horus said:


> Still a 100km less than Babur.



Its not d**k measuring contest, mine is bigger than yours.. In context of Indo-Pak doesn't matter if its 100 km or 150 km less, but longer range is beneficial again china

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AyanRay

Horus said:


> Still a 100km less than Babur.



But 3 times faster, and can be launched from air, land and submarine (with no compromise on range or speed)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

At cruising speeds they can be taken out by aircraft yea? But if they cruise at supersonic speeds , then we would need HQ-9 or HQ-18\21


----------



## gslv mk3

Foxtrot Delta said:


> At cruising speeds they can be taken out by aircraft yea? But if they cruise at supersonic speeds , then we would need HQ-9 or HQ-18\21



They are supersonic through out flight regime

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

#hydra# said:


> No matter it's joint venture,stealer,or indigenous,at the end of the day it needs to do havocs on enemy at a fraction of cost. And our immediate threat posses such capabilities since ages.



Congratulations!!!

Now you understand the Pakistani method

As opposed to India's method of trying to reinvent the wheel, messing up then being forced to buy from abroad



#hydra# said:


> No matter it's joint venture,stealer,or indigenous,at the end of the day it needs to do havocs on enemy at a fraction of cost. And our immediate threat posses such capabilities since ages.



Congratulations!!!

Now you understand the Pakistani method

As opposed to India's method of trying to reinvent the wheel, messing up then being forced to buy from abroad


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

gslv mk3 said:


> They are supersonic through out flight regime


good thing Russia and China each developed improved mobile versions of THAAD. Will be useful for cruise missiles like brahmos and ballistics like k-4\5


----------



## gslv mk3

hussain0216 said:


> Now you understand the Pakistani method
> 
> As opposed to India's method of trying to reinvent the wheel, messing up then being forced to buy from abroad



Our reinvention of the wheel strategy has done quite fine with Ballistic missiles, warships, radars etc.

We only adopt codevelopment strategy if the technology is too difficult for us.



Foxtrot Delta said:


> good thing Russia and China each developed improved mobile versions of THAAD. Will be useful for cruise missiles like brahmos and ballistics like k-4\5



I'll love to see your 'THAAD' intercepting a MIRVed 6000 km range K 5.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussain0216

gslv mk3 said:


> Our reinvention of the wheel strategy has done quite fine with Ballistic missiles, warships, radars etc.
> 
> We only adopt codevelopment strategy if the technology is too difficult for us.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll love to see your 'THAAD' intercepting a MIRVed 6000 km range K 5.



Thats everything then.

The only things that have worked for you is the stuff you buy or pay for someone else to develop


----------



## gslv mk3

hussain0216 said:


> Thats everything then.
> 
> The only things that have worked for you is the stuff you buy or pay for someone else to develop



Yup- Agni, K series, Arihant, Kolkata class, AAD, PDV, Arudhra, Rohini/Revathi etc do not work 

The end users would disagree though.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

gslv mk3 said:


> Our reinvention of the wheel strategy has done quite fine with Ballistic missiles, warships, radars etc.
> 
> We only adopt codevelopment strategy if the technology is too difficult for us.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll love to see your 'THAAD' intercepting a MIRVed 6000 km range K 5.



5-6 MIRV laden high speed missiles in 15 minute reload speed , is the limit , if India fires more than 6 mirv laden missiles , THAAD like interceptor system can be ineffective will give a window to re enter the atmosphere with hyper speed re-entry which is almost impossible to intercept or melt down with lazer beams.

I guess that's why Pakistan s strategy is better. To fire nukes before India does. Or even thinks about it. That would be a better approach, I have no clue what counter strategies do Chinese have for such a big attack simultaneously more than 6 mirv missiles. I doubt even USA could do anything in such a situation. Unless they have armed settalites up there.


----------



## gslv mk3

Foxtrot Delta said:


> 5-6 MIRV laden high speed missiles in 15 minute reload speed , is the limit , if India fires more than 6 mirv laden missiles



Source ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

gslv mk3 said:


> Yup- Agni, K series, Arihant, Kolkata class, AAD, PDV, Arudhra, Rohini/Revathi etc do not work
> 
> The end users would disagree though.



Are all these not basically JVs where Russian, Israeli etc support has been utilised to push the programme along every time indians got stuck


----------



## gslv mk3

hussain0216 said:


> Are all these not basically JVs where Russian, Israeli etc support has been utilised to push the programme along every time indians got stuck



 JVs ? Said who ? A butt-hurt Pakistani ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

Horus said:


> Still a 100km less than Babur.


Congratulation!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Callsign Chaos

Horus said:


> Still a 100km less than Babur.


600 km is more than enough for Pakistan as it is a small narrow country.

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Akasa

Foxtrot Delta said:


> At cruising speeds they can be taken out by aircraft yea? But if they cruise at supersonic speeds , then we would need HQ-9 or HQ-18\21





Foxtrot Delta said:


> good thing Russia and China each developed improved mobile versions of THAAD. Will be useful for cruise missiles like brahmos and ballistics like k-4\5



A few notes:

THAAD-types missiles are designed to intercept IRBMs (~1000-4000 km ranged missiles) at the edge of the atmosphere; these do not work against cruise missiles (for the latter, the HQ-16B, FM-3000, & HQ-17 would possibly be effective)
THAAD-type missiles intercept IRBM warheads mostly at the terminal stage; for midcourse IRBM/ICBM interception, one would need missiles similar to the *GBI*, *HQ-26*, *SC-19*, or *DN-1/2/3*. Midcourse interception guarantees a much higher chance of interception.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## #hydra#

gslv mk3 said:


> Our reinvention of the wheel strategy has done quite fine with Ballistic missiles, warships, radars etc.
> 
> We only adopt codevelopment strategy if the technology is too difficult for us.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll love to see your 'THAAD' intercepting a MIRVed 6000 km range K 5.


Theirs ballistic missile defense is as effective as ours BMD ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhasad Singh Mundi

wait for 3-4 years, brahmos would look puny when the real hypersoMs arrive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

gslv mk3 said:


> JVs ? Said who ? A butt-hurt Pakistani ?



Reality!

BrahMos for example basically a Russian missile limted on purpose by the Russians to comply with missile export regulations 

Now those regulations are removed they upgrade the software to take restrictions off

You cant even describe it as a JV, you basically bought it


----------



## gslv mk3

hussain0216 said:


> Reality!



You claimed Agni, K series, Arihant, Kolkata class, AAD, PDV, Arudhra, Rohini/Revathi are all JVs.



hussain0216 said:


> BrahMos for example basically a Russian missile limted on purpose by the Russians to comply with missile export regulations



Wrong again. The Russian missile in the question is an Anti-Ship missile. It's not a land attack CM/SLCM/Air launched CM & those were successfully developed in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

gslv mk3 said:


> Source ?


Source for HQ-19 chinese mobilized THAAD version.https://wapbaike.baidu.com/item/红旗-19导弹/18030376?adapt=1&fr=aladdin

You are right it's used for ballistic missiles with range of more than 3000 km and less than 4500 km.

And Yes HQ-17 and HQ-16 are very effective against cruise missiles. But the range is just 130 -170 ish kilometers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

And 700km is enough to target anything India has in store for Pakistan. 




Callsign Chaos said:


> 600 km is more than enough for Pakistan as it is a small narrow country.


----------



## ni8mare

Horus said:


> And 700km is enough to target anything India has in store for Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Callsign Chaos

Horus said:


> And 700km is enough to target anything India has in store for Pakistan.


Not enough for most of India's defence factories which are located in central or southern India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chandrak

Horus said:


> Still a 100km less than Babur.


Well this thread is about brahmos, then why derailing the thread by comparing it with Babur? The article is about increased brahmos range not comparison between brahmos and Babur..


----------



## Damon Salvatore

Horus said:


> Still a 100km less than Babur.


@Admin
What Is The Speed Of Babar Kindly Tell Me ..



Callsign Chaos said:


> Not enough for most of India's defence factories which are located in central or southern India.


Rofl..
India Always Using The Extensions.. 
Grow Up And Build Some Thing With Which U Guys Really Fight With PAK.


----------



## gslv mk3

Damon Salvatore said:


> Rofl..
> India Always Using The Extensions..



You have problem with us building our institutions in our own land ?


----------



## khanmubashir

AyanRay said:


> But 3 times faster, and can be launched from air, land and submarine (with no compromise on range or speed)


Only havily modified sukhoi can of smaller range version one only while our raad alcm can b fixed on any jet without modification and had longer range as for slcm brHmos hadn't been tested successfully


----------



## PAK01

neem456 said:


> Dont need it deep, even if it reaches CPEC, its enough.
> For deep strikes there are other options.


(CPEC) hahahhahahahah u planned for CPEC...... nice joke.......its ur Nightmare...Beta


----------



## gslv mk3

khanmubashir said:


> Only havily modified sukhoi can of smaller range version one only while our raad alcm can b fixed on any jet without modification and had longer range as for slcm brHmos hadn't been tested successfully



SLCM was tested sometimes back. Also Brahmos is not the only ALCM we have.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## John Reese

Horus said:


> And 700km is enough to target anything India has in store for Pakistan.


Barak -8 will eat your babur missile's RAW

Let's say India can put 5:1 ratio interceptor missile's against single babur missile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Callsign Chaos

khanmubashir said:


> Only havily modified sukhoi can of smaller range version one only while our raad alcm can b fixed on any jet without modification and had longer range as for slcm brHmos hadn't been tested successfully


Ra'ad can be carried only on board Mirages.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanmubashir

Callsign Chaos said:


> Ra'ad can be carried only on board Mirages.


No new version compatible with jf17 we r going to retire marage any way


John Reese said:


> Barak -8 will eat your babur missile's RAW
> 
> Let's say India can put 5:1 ratio interceptor missile's against single babur missile


Train hugging Cruse missile launchers s designed to b stealthy u would know about babur when it has hit u


----------



## gslv mk3

khanmubashir said:


> Train hugging Cruse missile launchers s designed to b stealthy u would know about babur when it has hit u



There are cruise missile defense systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanmubashir

gslv mk3 said:


> There are cruise missile defense systems.


Which r not proven while tomahawk upon which babur is based is battle proven


----------



## Deadpool

500 kms range is more than sufficient against Pakistan.

Pakistan is a very small country and its _width in particular_ is quite small. In 500 kms we would probably reach Afghan border areas.

Anything over 500 kms makes it useful against China.

But we need 1500 kms ranged subsonic Cruise Missiles like Nirbhay against China. BrahMos is too expensive at $5million per pop. It can be used on High value/Time sensitive targets. It cannot be used for mass attacks, the kind we need against China.


----------



## ravi gupta

khanmubashir said:


> Only havily modified sukhoi can of smaller range version one only while our raad alcm can b fixed on any jet without modification and had longer range as for slcm brHmos hadn't been tested successfully


RAAD ALCM is only integrated to Mirage only not on any other aircraft like JF-17 or F-16



khanmubashir said:


> No new version compatible with jf17 we r going to retire marage any way
> 
> 
> No new version compatible with jf17 we r going to retire marage any way
> 
> Train hugging Cruse missile launchers s designed to b stealthy u would know about babur when it has hit u


hi,any source for such information on ner version of RAAD,which can integarte with JF-17 which has very low ground clearance.


----------



## The_Sidewinder

#hydra# said:


> No matter it's joint venture,stealer,or indigenous,at the end of the day it needs to do havocs on enemy at a fraction of cost. And our immediate threat posses such capabilities since ages.



Fact is extended Range Brahmos will give almost similar range as Nirbhay with 3 times faster speed. My point is it will be better to incorporate & find tune Desi Tech in Nirbhay rather than a JV for which Brahmos is already there.


----------



## AKD

khanmubashir said:


> Train hugging Cruse missile launchers s designed to b stealthy u would know about babur when it has hit u


Thats why we are developing aerostats, longe range radars and satellite fir its detection


----------



## John Reese

khanmubashir said:


> No new version compatible with jf17 we r going to retire marage any way
> 
> 
> No new version compatible with jf17 we r going to retire marage any way
> 
> Train hugging Cruse missile launchers s designed to b stealthy u would know about babur when it has hit u


Child barak-8 is tested against Brahmos kind cruise missile which supersonic 

India already has MFSTAR AESA which can even locate F-22 hundreds miles away 

Go kid Google about about Barak-8 cabilities before spewing shit on forumns without technical knowledge


----------



## darkworks

Ryuzaki said:


> Tech is with russia,Brahmos was limited to 300 km only by software,with some hardware changes it can reach 600 km


 that's strange from decades you people have not increased its range or did any modification to it why ??? how hard will be to break it range protection ?


----------



## randomradio

@amardeep mishra

I told you the range extension will be very quick. For the 450Km version, it was a minor software upgrade, they just gave the engine access to one of the fuel tanks which was cut off earlier. The 600Km version is also quite similar. All operational missiles will be given this 450-600Km range extension. The 800Km version will take 2.5 years though.



darkworks said:


> that's strange from decades you people have not increased its range or did any modification to it why ??? how hard will be to break it range protection ?



The plan was to always improve range in case of a Sino-India war. For Pakistan, the 300Km range was plenty. And a minor increase to 450Km covered all of Pakistan's strategic facilities anyway.

India could not increase range and declare it openly because Russia was part of MTCR, and they couldn't openly say they broke MTCR rules. Now, India is part of MTCR, and the rules are much more relaxed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Callsign Chaos

khanmubashir said:


> No new version compatible with jf17 we r going to retire marage any way


No RA'AD is not compatible with JF-17 because of ground clearance.


----------



## Hulk

Horus said:


> Still a 100km less than Babur.


It does not cover similar percentage of area even with distance and inferior in quality.



hussain0216 said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Now you understand the Pakistani method
> 
> As opposed to India's method of trying to reinvent the wheel, messing up then being forced to buy from abroad
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Now you understand the Pakistani method
> 
> As opposed to India's method of trying to reinvent the wheel, messing up then being forced to buy from abroad


There is still a difference. Your need is urgent and we can wait. We take longer time to get the base. We are thinking long term not short term. That's why our ballistic missile are so much ahead of yours.


----------



## hussain0216

Hulk said:


> It does not cover similar percentage of area even with distance and inferior in quality.
> 
> 
> There is still a difference. Your need is urgent and we can wait. We take longer time to get the base. We are thinking long term not short term. That's why our ballistic missile are so much ahead of yours.



Excuse us whilst we perfect our SLCM and MIRV capable missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Centurion2016

hussain0216 said:


> Excuse us whilst we perfect our SLCM and MIRV capable missiles




TO HAVE MIRV capability you need technology to send rockets into space.

The ONLY countries that have MIRV today are USA & USSR.

Whislt India China & France send satalites into space THEIR missles are not yet MIRV capable.

PAKISTAN has zero zilch space capability SO stop making lies up of MIRV cause you guys are 30 years away from space rockets like this


----------



## khanmubashir

Callsign Chaos said:


> No RA'AD is not compatible with JF-17 because of ground clearance.


We r retiring mirage the raad u r talking about is old model new ones r



John Reese said:


> Child barak-8 is tested against Brahmos kind cruise missile which supersonic
> 
> India already has MFSTAR AESA which can even locate F-22 hundreds miles away
> 
> Go kid Google about about Barak-8 cabilities before spewing shit on forumns without technical knowledge


Kido btahmos isn't stealth it's high flying non terrain hugging missile as for your aesa it's radar ceiling is quite high post it's spec if it isn't



Centurion2016 said:


> TO HAVE MIRV capability you need technology to send rockets into space.
> 
> The ONLY countries that have MIRV
> today are USA & USSR.
> 
> Whislt India China & France send satalites into space THEIR missles are not yet MIRV capable.
> 
> PAKISTAN has zero zilch space capability SO stop making lies up of MIRV cause you guys are 30 years away from space rockets like this
> 
> View attachment 378534


Post technical Western Russian links saying so Western real experts have accepted our success your cheap Twitter experts and media has no credibility


----------



## AMCA

khanmubashir said:


> Kido btahmos isn't stealth it's high flying non terrain hugging missile as for your aesa it's radar ceiling is quite high post it's spec if it isn't



Brahmos is a Terrain Hugging Supersonic Cruise missile but, that is not what makes it special. Its the unpredictable trajectory and superaonic steep dive capability along with low Rcs that makes it special.


----------



## amardeep mishra

randomradio said:


> I told you the range extension will be very quick. For the 450Km version, it was a minor software upgrade, they just gave the engine access to one of the fuel tanks which was cut off earlier. The 600Km version is also quite similar. All operational missiles will be given this 450-600Km range extension. The 800Km version will take 2.5 years though.


Hi @randomradio 
My friend at DRDL also told me that it requires hardware modifications as well. But of course a software modification would be required as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Callsign Chaos

khanmubashir said:


> We r retiring mirage the raad u r talking about is old model new ones r


The newer model has the same dimensions as the older one.
Only difference I'd better sensors/Nav.


----------



## randomradio

amardeep mishra said:


> Hi @randomradio
> My friend at DRDL also told me that it requires hardware modifications as well. But of course a software modification would be required as well.



You had earlier said that it was a mechanical construct within the engine, and that the Russians did it so we don't cross MTCR limits by ourselves, but we are doing this range extension by ourselves, the Russians are not involved.

Brahmos Aerospace used the guidance software to shut down a fuel tank. So the engine was starved of fuel much earlier than the Oniks. And as soon as the fuel is starved, the missile self-destructs. Now, they've removed that restriction. There is no mechanical construct in the engine that blocks range. I have no idea who told you this. The current modification only requires a bit of re-engineering in the fuel lines.

You see, if it was modifications to the engine, there was no way we would be ready for a test within 8 months of joining the MTCR. We would have needed a brand new engine from Russia first, and that would have taken multiple years, involving the release of development funds followed by prototyping, something that we will have to follow for the 800Km extension. And obviously, there would have been no way to enhance the range in the field for operational missiles either, making the exercise pointless.

Anyway, the good news is we can upgrade the airborne version to 800Km much sooner than possible, while the standard Brahmos-A can come with the 600Km extension right away.


----------



## amardeep mishra

randomradio said:


> You had earlier said that it was a mechanical construct within the engine, and that the Russians did it so we don't cross MTCR limits by ourselves, but we are doing this range extension by ourselves, the Russians are not involved.
> 
> Brahmos Aerospace used the guidance software to shut down a fuel tank. So the engine was starved of fuel much earlier than the Oniks. And as soon as the fuel is starved, the missile self-destructs. Now, they've removed that restriction. There is no mechanical construct in the engine that blocks range. I have no idea who told you this. The current modification only requires a bit of re-engineering in the fuel lines.
> 
> You see, if it was modifications to the engine, there was no way we would be ready for a test within 8 months of joining the MTCR. We would have needed a brand new engine from Russia first, and that would have taken multiple years, involving the release of development funds followed by prototyping, something that we will have to follow for the 800Km extension. And obviously, there would have been no way to enhance the range in the field for operational missiles either, making the exercise pointless.
> 
> Anyway, the good news is we can upgrade the airborne version to 800Km much sooner than possible, while the standard Brahmos-A can come with the 600Km extension right away.


I guess the guy meant this my physical changes. I am not quite sure,I would have to revert back to him for clarification.


----------



## randomradio

amardeep mishra said:


> I guess the guy meant this my physical changes. I am not quite sure,I would have to revert back to him for clarification.



If you find out more details, then don't mention it here.

What I've said is the official story from Brahmos.

Thanks.


----------



## MULUBJA

#hydra# said:


> Why we are not incorporating this tech in to nirbhay?


 
actual target is to increase the range from 290 KM to 600 to 850 KM.


----------



## RISING SUN

khanmubashir said:


> Only havily modified sukhoi can of smaller range version one only while our raad alcm can b fixed on any jet without modification and had longer range as for slcm brHmos hadn't been tested successfully


Factually wrong, SU30-MKI can take load of 1 Bramhos-A while it can carry 3 Bramhos-M. Rest of Indian air Force jets can carry one Bramhos-M jets. Modifications and testing is going on in stages.



John Reese said:


> Barak -8 will eat your babur missile's RAW
> 
> Let's say India can put 5:1 ratio interceptor missile's against single babur missile


2:1 is more probable ratio in which interceptor missiles are fired.


----------



## MULUBJA

Foxtrot Delta said:


> good thing Russia and China each developed improved mobile versions of THAAD. Will be useful for cruise missiles like brahmos and ballistics like k-4\5


 
Hi dear, pl educate yourself about THAAD and about cruise missiles. THAAD can not be used against cruise missiles.



Damon Salvatore said:


> @Admin
> What Is The Speed Of Babar Kindly Tell Me ..
> 
> 
> Rofl..
> India Always Using The Extensions..
> Grow Up And Build Some Thing With Which U Guys Really Fight With PAK.


 
800 to 900 KM per hour.



gslv mk3 said:


> You claimed Agni, K series, Arihant, Kolkata class, AAD, PDV, Arudhra, Rohini/Revathi are all JVs.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again. The Russian missile in the question is an Anti-Ship missile. It's not a land attack CM/SLCM/Air launched CM & those were successfully developed in India.


 
Russian missile had mach 1.8 speed which was increased to 2.8 mach. This basic ant ship platform converted into a multi purposes universal missile capable of being launched form anywhere and it can take multiple trajectory and multiple maneuver such as S and C to deceive any anti-missile system. It can take a steep dive to hit any target behind mountains. All these deadly capabilities were added in India which makes Brahmas much more deadlier than any other Russian missile.


----------



## #hydra#

MULUBJA said:


> actual target is to increase the range from 290 KM to 600 to 850 KM.


It's not about the ran, what nirbhay lacks is navigation.


----------



## DOTO for life

neem456 said:


> Dont need it deep, even if it reaches CPEC, its enough.
> For deep strikes there are other options.


Why would a Brahmos be used to target CPEC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## John Reese

khanmubashir said:


> Kido btahmos isn't stealth it's high flying non terrain hugging missile as for your aesa it's radar ceiling is quite high post it's spec if it isn't


Child Brahmos can fly at heigh 1o m shortest an make maneuvering at 5m to target



RISING SUN said:


> Factually wrong, SU30-MKI can take load of 1 Bramhos-A while it can carry 3 Bramhos-M. Rest of Indian air Force jets can carry one Bramhos-M jets. Modifications and testing is going on in stages.
> 
> 
> 2:1 is more probable ratio in which interceptor missiles are fired.


Iam only projected on numbers not actual test


----------



## neem456

DOTO for life said:


> Why would a Brahmos be used to target CPEC


Coz its going through disputed territory, claimed by india.


----------



## Leo~Calicratis

why u indians r always scared off of neighbors' economic development!!? I think u guys recalling always what u did with neighbors, that could hitback anytime towards u. if ur opponents gone strong enough then ur ugly deeds will endup with misery for u.... I damn sure that's the only reason..


neem456 said:


> Dont need it deep, even if it reaches CPEC, its enough.
> For deep strikes there are other options.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## #hydra#

neem456 said:


> Coz its going through disputed territory, claimed by india.


We are not barbarians... We will target the military installations only.


----------



## Leo~Calicratis

regarding cruise missile speed isn't, maybe, a parameter for stealth. and supersonic speed comprosies terrain hugging low flight path which is important for stealthyness.



John Reese said:


> Child Brahmos can fly at heigh 1o m shortest an make maneuvering at 5m to target
> 
> 
> Iam only projected on numbers not actual test


----------



## DOTO for life

neem456 said:


> Coz its going through disputed territory, claimed by india.





Leo~Calicratis said:


> why u indians r always scared off of neighbors' economic development!!? I think u guys recalling always what u did with neighbors, that could hitback anytime towards u. if ur opponents gone strong enough then ur ugly deeds will endup with misery for u.... I damn sure that's the only reason..



Someone is asking real questions here? 
Can someone care to explain why!


----------



## DOTO for life

neem456 said:


> Coz its going through disputed territory, claimed by india.







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1328692650523362


----------



## John Reese

Leo~Calicratis said:


> regarding cruise missile speed isn't, maybe, a parameter for stealth. and supersonic speed comprosies terrain hugging low flight path which is important for stealthyness.


But not for missile's like new gen barak-8 
Most you guys don't read stuff


----------



## RISING SUN

Leo~Calicratis said:


> regarding cruise missile speed isn't, maybe, a parameter for stealth. and supersonic speed comprosies terrain hugging low flight path which is important for stealthyness.


BRAMHOS can maintain low level flight path while still maintaining supersonic speed though 2/3rd speed is sacrificed in such profile. This gives it the surprise element.



John Reese said:


> Child Brahmos can fly at heigh 1o m shortest an make maneuvering at 5m to target
> 
> 
> Iam only projected on numbers not actual test


Can not understand your post, sorry.


----------



## John Reese

Leo~Calicratis said:


> missle perform barak-8 isn't an offensive weapon. it's a surface-to-air missile system, specifically naval air defense missile system... learn first


so learn from this a Pakistani how a indo-israeli missile perform
Yes it a latest air defence missile specially against Cruise missile's defence comparable aster-30 and Sm-3

And it has both tested in naval and from the land platform by both its developers Israeli's and Indians

Land versions recently tested by DRDO India recently using groubd based MFSTAR AESA





It was tested against both subsonic and supersonic Cruise missile's target by IAI and DRDO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanmubashir

John Reese said:


> Child Brahmos can fly at heigh 1o m shortest an make maneuvering at 5m to target
> Only at sea
> 
> Iam only projected on numbers not actual test



Only at sea


----------



## Callsign Chaos

khanmubashir said:


> Only at sea


Nope it maintain a very low altitude over land too.


----------



## khanmubashir

AMCA said:


> Brahmos is a Terrain Hugging Supersonic Cruise missile but, that is not what makes it special. Its the unpredictable trajectory and superaonic steep dive capability along with low Rcs that makes it special.


It ain't terrain hugging and rCS is big due to large inlet come in front


----------



## Callsign Chaos

khanmubashir said:


> It ain't terrain hugging and rCS is big due to large inlet come in front


BS.


> "The land-to-land version of BrahMos, which flies at a 2.8 Mach speed, was tested for the first time at Pokhran in December 2004. Since then, preparations were afoot to induct the road mobile complex of this missile in the Army," said an official.
> 
> *"With terrain-hugging and infrared seeking capabilities, the Army will use BrahMos as its precision-strike weapon.* It has a strike range of 300 km, which can be enhanced further," he added.


http://www.brahmos.com/newsprint.php?newsid=23


----------



## khanmubashir

Callsign Chaos said:


> Nope it maintain a very low altitude over land too.


If India could have developed a supersonic terrain hugging missile their subsonic nirbhey wouldn't have failed for the fourth time


Callsign Chaos said:


> Nope it maintain a very low altitude over land too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## egodoc222

Horus said:


> Still a 100km less than Babur.


But it is more than enough to reach high value targets in Pakistan....and your comparing apples with oranges...babur is a subsonic missile...!


----------



## Callsign Chaos

khanmubashir said:


> If India could have developed a supersonic terrain hugging missile their subsonic nirbhey wouldn't have failed for the fourth time


BrahMos has got nothing to do with Nirbhay.


----------



## Trichy

khanmubashir said:


> If India could have developed a supersonic terrain hugging missile their subsonic nirbhey wouldn't have failed for the fourth time



you are telling like pakistan have worlds top ballistic missiles with MIRV but not have a proper SLV to launch a sattelite. ha ha ha..!


On Topic: Brahmos is Bramastra for Indian Defence forces in Short and Shift wars.. its ugly to compare it with any one, we compare it with our-self and tune it up.


----------



## John Reese

khanmubashir said:


> Only at sea


Should I have to post video land test to embras you furthermore or you ready run your brain


----------



## #hydra#

Trichy said:


> you are telling like pakistan have worlds top ballistic missiles with MIRV but not have a proper SLV to launch a sattelite. ha ha ha..!
> 
> 
> On Topic: Brahmos is Bramastra for Indian Defence forces in Short and Shift wars.. its ugly to compare it with any one, we compare it with our-self and tune it up.


You don't need to shut your eyes against fact, thing is that brahmos may or may not be having terrain contour matching capabilities, but India doesn't have that tech.


----------



## John Reese

#hydra# said:


> You don't need to shut your eyes against fact, thing is that brahmos may or may not be having terrain contour matching capabilities, but India doesn't have that tech.


We are operating klub series missile's since decade's


----------



## surya kiran

#hydra# said:


> India doesn't have that tech



why do you say so?


----------



## Trichy

#hydra# said:


> You don't need to shut your eyes against fact, thing is that brahmos may or may not be having terrain contour matching capabilities, but India doesn't have that tech.



first open your eyes and read what i posted one more time then comment


----------



## AMCA

khanmubashir said:


> It ain't terrain hugging and rCS is big due to large inlet come in front



Refer Brahmos's Website if you doubt me.

http://www.brahmos.com/newsprint.php?newsid=23


----------



## CriticalThinker02

gslv mk3 said:


> I'll love to see your 'THAAD' intercepting a MIRVed 6000 km range K 5.



Has India really developed and successfully tested a 6000 km range MIRVed missile and if so show us the source?

You baniyas always talk about your each new missile being MIRV capable and has yet to demonstrate this capability, at-least have the weapon ready to go before you brag, like how we do.


----------



## Mitro

Did India ever in her history ever modified anything which she purchase I don't think so ,
this is all BS for Bollywood entertainment one can say.


----------



## RISING SUN

BrahMos now deadlier, Army and Navy to upgrade existing missiles
Attaining a 'major milestone', BrahMos, India's and arguably the world's fastest supersonic cruise missile, demonstrated that it could extend its capability to hit targets from 290km up to 450km. The missile did not have to undergo major modifications to acquire this capability, sources informed.

At 11:30 am on Saturday, the Indo-Russian venture test-fired the extended range version termed BrahMos Extended Range from the Integrated Test Range Chandipur at the coast of Odisha, BrahMos Aerospace. Fired from a Mobile Autonomous Launcher (MAL) - a land attack version - the 'text book launch' achieved '100 per cent results', said a release. 

What will make matters worse for India's adversaries is this - BrahMos Aerospace will work retrospectively to extend the range of all the missile systems already in service with the Indian Army and Indian Navy from 290km to 450km. Newer supplies, it was revealed, will be provided in the extended configuration only.

"In terms of accuracy, the missile fared very well. We fired much more accurately than what a rifle would fire at a distance of 400m. Our accuracy count was 99.943 per cent," declared Dr Sudhir Mishra Chief Executive Officer, BrahMos Aerospace. "This is a historical occasion as it comes after India joined the Missile Technology Control Regime (MTCR) last year," he added. 

A Ministry of Defence (MoD) official familiar with the programme said no more tests would be required. The new missile would directly enter the production process. "Today's test comes after validation in the laboratory. We don't need any more validation," he said.

MISSILE MODIFICATIONS

Explaining the modifications, the official said, "Changes in the missile for it to achieve this range pertained to software and internal dynamics which were always doable but we held ourselves back as earlier we were not a part of MTCR and could not go beyond 290km. Now the cap has been removed."

During the recently concluded AERO INDIA 2017, the Chairman of Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO), Dr S Christopher had set March 10 as the deadline for this test which ultimately happened a day later. 

The BrahMos flies at 2.8 times the speed of sound to cover a kilometer every second. Originally designed as an anti-ship missile for the Navy, based on the Army's request, it was modified to perform land attack role as well.

Before the team BrahMos now lies the challenge of extending the BrahMos speed to 800km - a task which will take about two and a half years. In addition, the team is also gearing up for an air-launched version, the test which is likely to take place later this month. Going ahead, miniaturisation of the missile for it to be launched from submarines and fighter jets will be carried out as well.

BrahMos is an 8.4m long, two-stage missile which can carry a 300kg conventional warhead. It emerged out of an inter-governmental agreement signed in 1998 between India and Russia.
http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/brahmos-army-navy-missiles-india/1/902591.html


----------

